# Grimsby fishermen



## andbro (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi

I have been stuck on an ancestor for years.

His name is Edward Collins. On every census his wife is alone with the children, she is down as married and a fishermans wife.

I know he died around 1923 and his gravestone was from Grimsby Dock gate staff. he was around 70 when he died. I do know his father was called John this is from his marriage cert. he married Mary Wrightham in 1877 in Grimsby

I have looked for his seamans certificate to no avail. I do not know where he was born.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

